# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Geen menstruatie na DUPHASTON

## Rebecca1992

Beste

Ikzelf heb al van 26 mei 2011 geen regels meer gekregen.
14 dagen geleden begon ik een kuur DUPHASTON.
Maar de gynaecoloog zei me alsk binnen 14 dagen mijn regels niet kreeg terug moet naar hem.
Nu na 14 dagen voel ik nog niks, en krijgt ik geen bloeding..
Wat nu?
Ik heb afspraak vrydag maar vraag me af wie dit ook al heeft meegemaakt en wat dan de Gynaecoloog heeft voorgeschreven of gezegt heeft?
Waar sta ik voor?

alvast bedankt
Rebecca

----------


## dotito

@Hallo Rebecca,

Een drie tal jaar geleden heb ik een hele zware moeilijke periode in mijn leven meegemaakt vader die een beroerte kreeg, moeder heel ziek ik die slecht nieuws kreeg over mijn rugletsel en dat ik moest stoppen met werken. Toen op dat moment zat ik nog met een operatie waar ik volledig afhankelijk moest zijn van mijn man. En een jonge dochter die toen thuis was en me nodig had noem maar op...... Door al die zorgen /problemen hab ik me zeer veel aangetrokken en door de enorme stress bleven mijn maandstonden weg. Door allerlei onderzoeken bleek dat ik een prolactinoom in mijn hoofd had. Gelukkig is het allemaal goed gekomen. Misschien kan het bij u ook komen van de stress?? 

Sterkte!

----------


## Rebecca1992

> @Hallo Rebecca,
> 
> Een drie tal jaar geleden heb ik een hele zware moeilijke periode in mijn leven meegemaakt vader die een beroerte kreeg, moeder heel ziek ik die slecht nieuws kreeg over mijn rugletsel en dat ik moest stoppen met werken. Toen op dat moment zat ik nog met een operatie waar ik volledig afhankelijk moest zijn van mijn man. En een jonge dochter die toen thuis was en me nodig had noem maar op...... Door al die zorgen /problemen hab ik me zeer veel aangetrokken en door de enorme stress bleven mijn maandstonden weg. Door allerlei onderzoeken bleek dat ik een prolactinoom in mijn hoofd had. Gelukkig is het allemaal goed gekomen. Misschien kan het bij u ook komen van de stress?? 
> 
> Sterkte!


Ik zou het niet weten.. ik heb vanmorgen een hevige pijn gehad maar de bloeding komt niet door... raar maar waar. geen 1 druppeltje over heel den dag! en het voelt alsof ik mijn maandstonden heb.. maar toch niet dus..
ik wens jou ook veel stertke!!  :Embarrassment: 

groetjes Beccatje

----------


## dotito

@Rebecca,

Dank je wel,

Wens je alvast ook heel veel succes voor bij de gynaecoloog. Weet je je moet bloed laten nemen daar kunnen ze alles uit afleiden. Vraag desnoods om je prolactine waarde te laten testen. En verder zal de dokter wel weten wat hij/zij moet doen. Kan je evt zwanger zijn? In ieder geval hou ons op de hoogte. 

Groetjes en tot horens en nogmaals sterkte!

----------


## Rebecca1992

> @Rebecca,
> 
> Dank je wel,
> 
> Wens je alvast ook heel veel succes voor bij de gynaecoloog. Weet je je moet bloed laten nemen daar kunnen ze alles uit afleiden. Vraag desnoods om je prolactine waarde te laten testen. En verder zal de dokter wel weten wat hij/zij moet doen. Kan je evt zwanger zijn? In ieder geval hou ons op de hoogte. 
> 
> Groetjes en tot horens en nogmaals sterkte!


ik moet nu stoppen met duphaston en normaal gezien krijg ik het door over max 4 dagen.
alsk dan niet heb moetk volgende week terug.
neen kan niet datk zwanger ben.
ja zal dat vragn volgende week.. hou jullie op te hoogte.

Dank je!! x

----------


## delavned

*Kopen goedkope Duphaston zonder voorschrift*

----------

